# Harrington Baracuta



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I was out last weekend and thinking that I needed a nicer looking jacket than the high tech one I was wearing and I remembered a style I had when I was young, but had no idea what it was called or where to find one. Then on Monday I was looking at the "what are you wearing today" thread, which I almost never do, and there was some mention of the Harrington Baracuta, which was the exact jacket I had been thinking of.

When I saw the price at O'Connell's I was amazed that a simple cotton jacket went for $260. Looking around, even the knock offs were around that price, but Hansen's had it for $220. I was thinking of getting the navy one, so I could wear it with khakis, but had to think it over a bit.

Then last night the original The Thomas Crown Affair was on and there was Steve McQueen in the hang glider scene wearing a pair of khaki's with a navy Baracuta. That was one too many coincidences so I had to go ahead and order today.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

It's nice when the signals come in load and clear.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

So did you go with the original baracuta or the knock off?


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

original


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Good choice...it really is the only way to go!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

norton said:


> When I saw the price at O'Connell's I was amazed that a simple cotton jacket went for $260. Looking around, even the knock offs were around that price, but Hansen's had it for $220. I was thinking of getting the navy one, so I could wear it with khakis, but had to think it over a bit.


Ebay is full of perfectly good, brand new Harrington copies in all sizes and colours from about £14.99 plus postage.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got the light tan one. They are great. The other day someone said "nice Jacket" to me. Usually I'd only get sarcastic remarks like that, but I think he might have meant it. I hope you're happy with the fit.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I got one in navy from Ben Silver a few seasons back, just like the one I had in college. It came via mail order from the old Huntington Clothiers in Columbus, OH, IIRC (I don't recall Baracutas being particularly exclusive items back then). Great jacket. I gave it away only because my chest size started going up and I could no longer wear it. For all I know it's still going strong on someone somewhere.

A Harrington jacket is like a Wilson 8802 putter (to mention another bit of iconic guy gear from the last century)--no bells and whistles, nothing wasted, but elegant in its very less-is-more type of sheer functionality.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I got one in navy from Ben Silver a few seasons back, just like the one I had in college. It came via mail order from the old Huntington Clothiers in Columbus, OH, IIRC (I don't recall Baracutas being particularly exclusive items back then). Great jacket. I gave it away only because my chest size started going up and I could no longer wear it. For all I know it's still going strong on someone somewhere.
> 
> A Harrington jacket is like a Wilson 8802 putter (to mention another bit of iconic guy gear from the last century)--no bells and whistles, nothing wasted, but elegant in its very less-is-more type of sheer functionality.


Agree 100%. Started with an 8802 almost 40 years ago and have moved through numerous iterations and finally found a Scotty Cameron Napa in the early 90's. Have had this one since '93 and won't let go of it. It's my "gamer" and I've got three other Napa's I'm holding for posterity. Now and then I see an 8802 knock-off but the Napa is still the closest I've found in feel and performance. Buy it once and buy it right. If you get the Baracuta real deal it will probably last 10 years or more. Buy the $15 ebay special today and by July you'll be looking for its replacement.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Sizing*

Can anyone comment on the sizing and how true it runs?

Thanks.


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

Beefeater said:


> Can anyone comment on the sizing and how true it runs?
> 
> Thanks.


From O'connells:
Sizing is by chest size, in inches. When ordering go by your sport coat/suit coat size if wearing over a shirt. Go up a size from your sport coat/suit size if wearing over a sweater. Sleeve length is generous.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Size is actually rather tricky. My impression is that the sleeves run a bit short, and that the sizing is a bit small. That is based on my old one. I was surprised the first time I stumbled upon O'Connell's statement. Modern sizing might solve the problem. My advice would be to try one on somewhere, which I understand may not be possible.

Other iterations, e.g. Ben Sherman, run S,M,L,XL rather than by chest size.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> ...Buy it once and buy it right. If you get the Baracuta real deal it will probably last 10 years or more. Buy the $15 ebay special today and by July you'll be looking for its replacement.


In fact the generic Harringtons are an open secret; they are practically indestructible. I have one I bought in the mid '80s. Still looks brand new.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Brooksfan said:


> If you get the Baracuta real deal it will probably last 10 years or more. Buy the $15 ebay special today and by July you'll be looking for its replacement.


Back in the 60s London youngsters bought Millets copy Harringtons. They lasted forever.

If quality considerations makes you feel better about paying over the odds for a Baracuta so be it.


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

Kingstonian said:


> Back in the 60s London youngsters bought Millets copy Harringtons. They lasted forever.
> 
> If quality considerations makes you feel better about paying over the odds for a Baracuta so be it.


I can confirm that. I was one such Millets fan. The cut and style were pretty good too.

And in any case the Baracuta is not the last word. J Simons in Covent Garden offers a 'Bramble' Harrington made by Grenfell which really is the dogs wibbly bits!


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

norton said:


> Then last night the original The Thomas Crown Affair was on and there was Steve McQueen in the hang glider scene wearing a pair of khaki's with a navy Baracuta. That was one too many coincidences so I had to go ahead and order today.


Obviously you were getting a message from God (the ultimate Trad?).

Be careful if the Steve McQueen movie Bullit takes over your TV. Otherwise you'll have to buy one of the "highland green" Ford Mustang Bullit models that were produced in 2008-2009.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I have an old Barracuda but in light of this thread I did a search to find out who sells them currently.

No luck.

Orvis has a jacket in khaki and Navy they call a barracuda and it looks like mine but how about a link or contact for a Harrington Barracuda?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> I have an old Barracuda but in light of this thread I did a search to find out who sells them currently.
> 
> No luck.
> 
> ...


Try this https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/search.php?q=G9+Baracuta+


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

C. Sharp said:


> Try this https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/search.php?q=G9+Baracuta+


Also here:

https://www.baracuta-g9.com/v2/shop/view_product.php?id=1171

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=66&show=160&display=9512

BS also sells one in wool melton cloth:

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=330&show=364&display=8910&group=1&size=ALL


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't I feel dumb.
Thanks,


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

127.72 MHz said:


> Don't I feel dumb.
> Thanks,


No worries. It's the spelling of "baracuta" that's tricky. Maybe that's the Spanish name for the fish or something.

While we're on the topic of G9s, I can't resist paying homage to one of this iconic jacket's great cinematic appearances, on Tom Berenger (as Frank "The Word Man" Ridgeway) during the campus sequence of _Eddie and the Cruisers:_

I can't find a better pic, but my memory of the film is that he's wearing a genuine Harrington in the light tan shade.

It was a shrewd costuming choice because a) his character was supposed to be sort of a preppy, intellectual, college-boy type who didn't quite fit in with the band's hard-rockin' blue-collar ethos; and b) wearing it had a bit of a "younging down" effect on the appearance of Berenger, who was a 33-year-old playing somebody more than a decade younger.

I'll always have a soft spot for this movie, which taught me the meaning of the word "caesura" and hence proved that rock 'n' roll can be educational.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

My Harrington Baracuta G9 just arrived from O'Connells yesterday.

As to sizing, I wear a 43 Regular suit/sportcoat and I can say that the 44 G9 is exactly the right size but certainly none too roomy! I have a 37" waist, and the elastic around the bottom of the jacket does get stretched when I zip the jacket. I think that if I were any larger around the chest or waist, the jacket would seem a little tight. Most of us 'non really skinny gents' should feel fine ordering up a size from our suit jacket size.

As to sleeve length, I wear a 34" dress shirt, and the sleeve length is perfect for me.

Mine is the British Tan color. I love it but now I want a navy blue too!!


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I just received my Baracuta from Hansens Clothing and thought I'd post a review. I ordered the jacket Monday, a holiday. I received it Thursday. Hansen's doesn't charge postage and the price was $220, about $40 less than I found anywhere else.

I wear a 44L jacket, have 36" arms and a 34" waist. I ordered a 44R, 44L didn't seem to be available in the states. The jacket fits fine in the chest. The arms and body could stand to be about an inch longer, but the fit is acceptable. The waist fits fine. Actually, the fit is better than I had expected.

The jacket seems well made, but it really should be for the money. There may be less expensive copies in the UK, but I didn't find any in the US. Overall I'm very satisfied.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's my comparison of the Baracuta and the Orvis knockoff from a while back

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70923

Still like my Baracuta a lot and wear is regularly this time of year. I think I'd go for the olive as a second now. I never wear the jacket unzipped.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Bartolo,

"Mine is the British Tan color. I love it but now I want a navy blue too!! 

I have exactly the same problem. And what happens when we get the navy one? Where does it end?


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

You'll stop with the Navy. Believe me, it's far and away the coolest of the colors. Looks so awesome with a pair of khakis. I initially did not think the navy looked that good, but it blew me away when I finally saw it in person and put it on.


----------



## sartorial sherlock (Mar 13, 2005)

I have an O'Connells in natural and an Orvis in navy. Orvis runs larger, but O'Connells is thicker.

If I could only find one in hunter green. Been looking for a while on eBay, but no luck.
ss


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Baracutas jackets, like shell cordovan shoes, can be addictive...first it was the khaki, then they came out with the British Khaki; then I had to have the navy version and now O'Connells has an olive version for sale. Argh!!! Someone shoot me(?)!


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm telling you, go navy blue and you'll be done. You'll never want to wear anything else. Navy blows the others out of the water, and if you buy it and don't agree with me, I will pay for the jacket. PM me if you want me to send you over my credit card information as a safety measure.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I must have tried on some bad barracudas, because I found the cut to be very unflattering and the style a bit too similar to those mod guys I always see in their fred Perry everything.

I'm willing to reconsider though....


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

A few years ago Ben Silver had them (original 4 Climes) in light blue, red and yellow in addition to the colors already mentioned.


----------



## patrickamory (Feb 13, 2009)

All the buttons broke on my G9 - and I mean all of them, including the one for the inside pocket and the two on the collar.

Anyone else had this problem? Does anyone know whether Baracuta will send replacements?


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

cenelson43 said:


> I'm telling you, go navy blue and you'll be done. You'll never want to wear anything else. Navy blows the others out of the water, and if you buy it and don't agree with me, I will pay for the jacket. PM me if you want me to send you over my credit card information as a safety measure.


Darn you . . . now I *have* to order one in Navy -- not because I think you'll be paying for it, but because you've convinced me I'll love it


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I must have tried on some bad barracudas, because I found the cut to be very unflattering and the style a bit too similar to those mod guys I always see in their fred Perry everything.
> 
> I'm willing to reconsider though....


I think I need to post a photo of me (or at least my torso) in mine.

5'11" tall; 187 lbs; 43 1/2 chest; 37" waist. My 44 G9 is NOT very flattering around my belly. It may be BEST for the really slim guys


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Great review SPEAS. I agree if price isn't a factor the Original gets the "Edge."

But given that the Original is now about $250.- and the Orvis knock off is $120.- my edge goes to Orvis.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a G9 slim-fit in a camel tartan. I got it from Baracuta's website a couple of years ago. I guess they have some made abroad, because you did see a price premium for the ones noted "Made In England".

They usually have a number of jackets in different models/colors in their clearance section-sometimes knit polos, too. If you register for e-mails, they occasionally have specials like free shiping.


----------



## Eddie#49 (Jul 24, 2021)

norton said:


> I was out last weekend and thinking that I needed a nicer looking jacket than the high tech one I was wearing and I remembered a style I had when I was young, but had no idea what it was called or where to find one. Then on Monday I was looking at the "what are you wearing today" thread, which I almost never do, and there was some mention of the Harrington Baracuta, which was the exact jacket I had been thinking of.
> 
> When I saw the price at O'Connell's I was amazed that a simple cotton jacket went for $260. Looking around, even the knock offs were around that price, but Hansen's had it for $220. I was thinking of getting the navy one, so I could wear it with khakis, but had to think it over a bit.
> 
> Then last night the original The Thomas Crown Affair was on and there was Steve McQueen in the hang glider scene wearing a pair of khaki's with a navy Baracuta. That was one too many coincidences so I had to go ahead and order today.


The price at O'Connell's is now $365. July 25, 2021.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie#49:

Destiny!! And Welcome!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Eddie#49 said:


> The price at O'Connell's is now $365. July 25, 2021.


Eddie,
You might also try the Grenfell G9. I bought one on sale from Ben Silver a while back in burgundy. It is a great jacket and if you are not familiar with Grenfell, you need to look into the story of the cloth and how it came to be made into coats/jackets etc. Mine fits very well and I am a 180 lb 5'10 with a 38" waist and is sized as a 44.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a dark blue wool Grenfell Harrington made in England, and another a deep burgundy wool Harrington, a house brand made in Canada, both acquired from Ben Silver. I like them both. They're perfect for fall weather.


----------

